# Taming the Monstor Strings- Norway's String Tamer



## sanity24 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Tammer*

From what everyone says, they really make a differance and do work well. I just think they are a little pricey for what they are. Of course I am a machinist and know what little money something like this costs to make... Good luck


----------



## scotts4 (Nov 23, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Ralph-NY (Feb 3, 2008)

norway makes a great product. I personally have one on my Guardian and let me tell you it really improved an already awesome shooting bow. good investment!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## venom shooter (Oct 2, 2006)

*little!*



sanity24 said:


> From what everyone says, they really make a differance and do work well. I just think they are a little pricey for what they are. Of course I am a machinist and know what little money something like this costs to make... Good luck


 This is exactly right! You guys use rod, make a killing! Somebody puts out a product, that looks alot better(than bent rod) Does the same job, look 100% better(than bent rod) and someone says too pricey! I'll pay alittle more for one that looks like they spent more time on building! Not bashing STS, Mean V, P.O.S., Factory STS's Look all alike. As a machinist, What would you say cost more too build, bent rod or a machined part like the norway? My opinion the norway has some thought behind it, and doesn't seem to be made out of a garage, Just my .02. Thank You, Venom:cocktail:


----------

